# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta na zona de setubal

## Luis Reis

Boa tarde a todos, 

Depois de ter lido muitos dos vossos posts sobre as "melhores" zonas de colectas confesso que eu (tlv por ainda ser novo nisto) continuo um bocado confuso sobre onde colectar agua visto haver tantos aspectos em ter em conta.

Gostaria de saber, na vossa opiniao, e visto que vivo em setubal, qual o local que me aconselhariam para fazer colecta de agua? 

Um abraço e obg

----------


## Cesar Pinto

talvez a arrabida ( portinho da arrabida )

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Luís

Nós costumamos ir ao Portinho, e até hoje sem problemas.  :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Reis

mas exactamente em que zona do portinho!?eu gostava de ir com vcs na proxima colecta, mas entretanto queria ir la buscar alguma agua so p substituir a do filtro!

Consegues-me indicar precisamente a zona onde vao e cm devem de estar as condiçoes da agua!?

Um abraço

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Olocal onde temos feito a recolha de agua é mesmo no portinho, junto aos restaurantes, de preferencia com a mré a encher e na altura da praia-mar

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boa tarde, António 

È isso mesmo e dentro de pouco tempo vamos ter de cargar bastante água para encher um novo aquário de quase 2000lt vou alterar o meu Ferrari  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Antonio_Mota

Boas Joaquim. Finalmente acabei o meu aquario. No total aquario e sump 820 lts. Já o enchi. Foi à unha porque me atrasei na recolha de sabado passado. Para a próxima lá estarei , para a primeira TPA.Se precisares de ajuda para o teu diz.

----------


## Luis Reis

A primeira TPA que fiz acabou por ser com agua ca de casa e sal que da loja que me tinha sobrado da montagem. 
Ate parece nao ter ficado mal, os valores tao estaveis, so os fosfatos e q estavam um pouco altos (1mg) mas ja introduzi fosfagard. Queria era ver se passava pela praia ainda esta semana para trazer pelo menos 20L.
E cuidados a ter quando mudar a agua ca em casa? O que lhe devo fazer antes de colocar no aqua?

Um abraço e obg

----------

